# [gelöst] slots vermeiden bei digikam-5.1.0???

## uhai

Hilfe, so sieht das aus:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-libs/opencv:0

  (media-libs/opencv-3.0.0:0/3.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/opencv-3:0/3.0=[contrib] required by (kde-apps/libkface-16.04.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                   ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

  (media-libs/opencv-2.4.12:0/2.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 required by (media-gfx/digikam-5.1.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

..und ich kann das wieder nicht deuten. Wie kann ich die slots vermeiden?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Aug 14, 2016 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, es ist immer wieder schwierig zu helfen, wenn nicht bekannt ist aus was für ein emerge Kommando diese Teilauszüge stammen :-/

Aber, die Abhängigkeiten schauen etwa so aus: (ich versuche diese mal zu erklären) 

```
media-libs/opencv:=[contrib(+)]
```

 Heißt etwa, es wird media-libs/opencv mit USE=contrib gefordert, sofern die media-libs/opencv Version das contrib Useflag hat.

Die >=media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 Versionen haben das contrib Useflag (die <media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 Versionen haben es nicht).

Installiert ist bei dir media-libs/opencv-3.0.0

Ab >=media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 musst du also sicherstellen das diese mit USE=contrib gebaut/installiert werden.

Damit ist die geforderte Abhängigkeit von libkface-16.04.3 erfüllt.

Nun kommt aber digikam hinzu, das fordert laut 

```
        media-libs/opencv:=[-qt4]

        || ( <media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 >=media-libs/opencv-3.1.0 )
```

Das passt mit deiner aktuell installierten =media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 Version nicht zusammen.

Benötigt wird entweder

<media-libs/opencv-3.0.0

oder

>=media-libs/opencv-3.1.0[contrib] (sprich wenn diese Version genutzt wird, dann muss diese mit USE=contrib gebaut werden).

Damit werden dann die Abhängigkeiten von libkface-16.04.3 und digikam-5.1.0 erfüllt, und portage sollte diese auflösen können.

Ich hoffe das war nun nicht zu kompliziert erklärt, und ist verständlich :)

----------

## uhai

Sorry, ich mache meine updates immer mit emerge -auDNtv world.

Und ich dachte, ich hätte contrib drin und -qt4 auch:

```
 media-libs/opencv

     Verfügbare Versionen:   2.4.9(0/2.4) ~2.4.10(0/2.4) ~2.4.11(0/2.4) ~2.4.11(0/2.4)[1] 2.4.12(0/2.4)[1] ~2.4.12-r1(0/2.4)[1] (~)3.0.0(0/3.0) (~)3.0.0(0/3.0)[1] ~3.1.0-r1(0/3.1)[1] ~3.1.0-r3(0/3.1)[1] ~3.1.0-r4(0/3.1)[1] {contrib cuda doc +eigen examples ffmpeg gdal gphoto2 gstreamer gtk ieee1394 ipp java jpeg jpeg2k libav opencl openexr opengl openmp pch png +python qt4 qt5 testprograms threads tiff v4l vaapi vtk webp xine ELIBC="FreeBSD" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4 python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4 python3_5"}

     Installierte Versionen: 3.0.0(09:20:35 16.04.2016)(contrib eigen gtk java jpeg jpeg2k opengl openmp png python qt5 threads tiff v4l xine -cuda -doc -examples -ffmpeg -gstreamer -ieee1394 -ipp -libav -opencl -openexr -pch -qt4 -testprograms -vtk ELIBC="-FreeBSD" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3")

     Startseite:             http://opencv.org

     Beschreibung:           A collection of algorithms and sample code for various computer vision problems

```

Also müsst es doch passen?

uhai

PS:

Hier ist die vollständige Ausgabe:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/digikam-5.1.0:5::gentoo [5.0.0:5::gentoo] USE="X debug gphoto2 handbook%* kipi lensfun marble mysql scanner video (-addressbook) -semantic-desktop {-test}" 66.660 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/eric-5.5.2:5::gentoo  L10N="de%* -cs% -en% -es% -fr% -it% -pt% -ru% -tr% -zh-CN%" LINGUAS="(-cs%) (-de%*) (-en%) (-es%) (-fr%) (-it%) (-pt%) (-ru%) (-tr%) (-zh_CN%)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/digikam-5.1.0:5::gentoo [5.0.0:5::gentoo] USE="X debug gphoto2 handbook%* kipi lensfun marble mysql scanner video (-addressbook) -semantic-desktop {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~]  media-plugins/kipi-plugins-5.1.0:5::gentoo [5.0.0:5::gentoo] USE="flashexport handbook remotestorage%* -debug (-mediawiki) {-test} (-vkontakte)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD ]  media-libs/opencv-2.4.12:0/2.4::gentoo [3.0.0:0/3.0::gentoo] USE="eigen gtk java jpeg jpeg2k opengl openmp png python threads tiff v4l xine -cuda -doc -examples -ffmpeg -gstreamer -ieee1394 (-ipp) -libav -opencl -openexr -pch -qt4 -testprograms (-vtk) (-contrib%*) (-qt5%*)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*) (-python3_3%) (-python3_4%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python3_3%) (-python3_4%*)" 91.076 KiB

Total: 4 packages (2 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 157.736 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-libs/opencv:0

  (media-libs/opencv-3.0.0:0/3.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/opencv-3:0/3.0=[contrib] required by (kde-apps/libkface-16.04.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                   ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

  (media-libs/opencv-2.4.12:0/2.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <media-libs/opencv-3.0.0 required by (media-gfx/digikam-5.1.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

----------

## franzf

Nö, passt nicht, denn du hast exakt nur 3.0.0 freigeschaltet, digikam will aber entweder <3.0.0 (also 2.4.12) oder >=3.1.0. Wegen libkface bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, du musst die 3.1.0 freischalten (package.accept_keywords).

----------

## uhai

ooh... habe ich übersehen. Danke für den Zaunpfahl...

Aber jetzt müsste es gehen....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

<3.0.0 also zb die stable opencv-2.4.12 geht auch (libkface fordert keine bestimmte Version).

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Aber jetzt müsste es gehen....

  Tut es das nun?

Oder woran scheitert es nun noch?

----------

## uhai

sorry, das läuft. opencv habe ich ge"keyworded"...

bin am Testen, warum exiv2 die Wartungsfunktionen von digikam immer abstürzen lässt... da habe ich den thread hier aus den Augen verloren. Danke für Eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

